# essentials for wild camping



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

being a novice at this wild camping game what are the essentials for camping in the wild for example I found to my cost best to buy tinned meat rather than fresh unless using that day very wary of running fridge as it is very good at draining my batteries. Another tips would be handy.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 2, 2007)

*Meals*

Have you tried the ready meals in the cans. These heat themselves,about 4 pounds a tin ,do puddings as well.Depends on were you go i suppose ,millets and the usual camping shops sell them.Use to use them for when out fishing for a day.


----------



## rogerangie (Mar 2, 2007)

Why does your fridge run your battery down?.  Unless its a compressor fridge it only runs on gas when stationary unless on hook up.


----------



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

rogerangie said:
			
		

> Why does your fridge run your battery down?. Unless its a compressor fridge it only runs on gas when stationary unless on hook up.


 
Its a three way fridge not keen on running gas during night been left on 12v by mistake twice and run battery down in a day. My van is old in fact there are some instruction written by Noah.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 2, 2007)

*Fridges*

I use to have this problem when camping, 100 amp battery will only last2 to3 days if switched off through night.Had to keep my insulin cold ,it was a night mare,brought one off the small fridges lasts a bit longer. But no help if you want to keep food in it.


----------



## cas (Mar 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> Its a three way fridge not keen on running gas during night been left on 12v by mistake twice and run battery down in a day. My van is old in fact there are some instruction written by Noah.




I leave mine on at night I have one of those things that change colour if theres any gas fumes or you can get one of those that bleeps.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Think it's fairly safe to leave a fridge on gas overnight. Not heard of many deaths through gas poisoning. Doesn't mean it wouldn't happen though. Think in general they are quite safety concious about how they fit them.


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> being a novice at this wild camping game what are the essentials for camping in the wild for example I found to my cost best to buy tinned meat rather than fresh unless using that day very wary of running fridge as it is very good at draining my batteries. Another tips would be handy.


the ONLY essential you will need is lots of this:-





ha ha ha


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 2, 2007)

ur rite sam, get ur priorities rite first,


----------



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

do you mean bottle or the contents



prefer a wee shandy myself minus the lemonade of course 



just noticed i'm a member now not a junior 





[URL="http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb113&pp=ZJxdm025YYGB"]http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb113&pp=ZJxdm025YYGB[/URL]


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> do you mean bottle or the contents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeee haaaa well done to becoming a member x


----------



## Trevor (Mar 2, 2007)

cas said:
			
		

> I leave mine on at night I have one of those things that change colour if theres any gas fumes or you can get one of those that bleeps.


I have three way fridge and I leave the gas on all the time I am away they do not use a lot of gas,the 12 volt is only suposed to be used when you are driving and 240 volt when you have access to 240 mains supply.
Warning  when using any gas appliance there should always be good ventilation  in the area that you use the  appliance in.
CARBON MONOXIDE fumes are deadly it is good practice to install a carbon monoxide alarm and gas leak alarm in your van, there have been cases of people in vans as well as houses dieing , if you have not got an alarm turn your gas off or you will not be able to,if not for your safety  do it for the others that are in your van with you please.


----------



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

got a carbon monoxide detecor but only works off 240v also thought that it would use a lot of gas need to find battery operated detector better safe than sorry/dead


----------



## Trevor (Mar 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> got a carbon monoxide detecor but only works off 240v also thought that it would use a lot of gas need to find battery operated detector better safe than sorry/dead
> what i somtimes do is hook my fridge to 240volt at home for a couple of hours that keeps it cool for a while then when i get to where i am going put the gas on it makes sense dont it.
> Have you got 240 volt hookup on your van.


----------



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

sound like a plan yes 240v on van. easy when you know how


----------



## Trevor (Mar 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> sound like a plan yes 240v on van. easy when you know how
> 
> 
> your fridge should have three gas settings high medium and low depends on how warm it is inside your van what setting you have it on i normaly have mine on medium. OH yes congratulations your a MEMBER


----------



## lady barnet (Mar 2, 2007)

Well i found recently, ensure you have sufficient gas (for some reason mine always runs out around about 1am when i am in my flannelette nightshirt and of course raining....
leave the fridge on the gas - thats the whole point of it.
nice warm duvet and of course big hunky chappy - though that may be optional in your case (in case said gas runs out and no refill)
if fridge running then you should be able to stock it with at least 5 days worth of veg, milk (keep potatoes elsewhere in the dark-ie the boot) and meat - though corned beef, tuna etc are handy as well as packet sauces. We have a fresh water tank - but water always tastes awful so we have a large fold up plastic water carrier that must carry about 20 litres - stays in the loo to save on space.
Some form of entertainment (if you have short attention span such as my lovely husband) ie portable tv/dvd player or books whatever your choice.
If you wish to power stuff that requires more than 12 v - buy a cheap inverter - sufficient to run computer costs around 20-40 quid.

Plenty of cash in case you are so far out there are no cash points


----------



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks for that ma Lady I'll stick to cuddling up to the wife.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 2, 2007)

this is a list of what u need when campin wild,, beer/  bog roll / baseball bat/ lighter/ torch/ and food ,oh yes the kid's + the missis  haa haa .enjoy campers


----------



## Trevor (Mar 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> this is a list of what u need when campin wild,, beer/  bog roll / baseball bat/ lighter/ torch/ and food ,oh yes the wane's + the missis  haa haa .enjoy campers


wane's by this hilly do you mean the wee ones as in the children there are probably a few readers on here that dont understand the Scottish accent


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 2, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> wane's by this hilly do you mean the wee ones as in the children there are probably a few readers on here that dont understand the Scottish accent


                                 SORRY MATE,YES I MEAN UR KID, OR KIDS


----------



## Trevor (Mar 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> SORRY MATE,YES I MEAN UR KID, OR KIDS


its a good job us geordies talk a bit of scot mon


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 2, 2007)

Trev,were's Amble..?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

*The red stuff*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> the ONLY essential you will need is lots of this:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The red stuff is all U need. I agreeeeeeeeee Sam


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> The red stuff is all U need. I agreeeeeeeeee Sam


great minds think alike mate.....cause thats all you do need..


----------



## rupert (Mar 2, 2007)

*Me to*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> great minds think alike mate.....cause thats all you do need..


Me to, I could keep a spare supply in my water bottle!!


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Me to, I could keep a spare supply in my water bottle!!


well come to corwen tonight and we can drink the lot x x


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> great minds think alike mate.....cause thats all you do need..


SAM SEE IF I GIVE U MY ADDRESS ,COULD U SEND ME SOME OF THOSE BOTTLE'S OF RED WINE  PLEASE ,PALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> SAM SEE IF I GIVE U MY ADDRESS ,COULD U SEND ME SOME OF THOSE BOTTLE'S OF RED WINE  PLEASE ,PALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


when i win the lotto free red wine for all members......as long as we meet up  i think its a good bribe as most will take the bait


----------



## virgil (Mar 2, 2007)

*Forgotten...*

Methinx you've all forgotten something!...


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Methinx you've all forgotten something!...


oh dear....smarty pants x


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

*Not much use*

That one doesn't look as if it's had much use!!!


----------



## virgil (Mar 2, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> That one doesn't look as if it's had much use!!!




Easier to bite the top off the bottle!


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> when i win the lotto free red wine for all members......as long as we meet up  i think its a good bribe as most will take the bait


                  DEAL


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> DEAL


off now c u soon have a good weekend love sam x x


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 2, 2007)

A Vee Dub T3(preferbly a syncro westy)  a  woman(or maby a sheep)  and a  good  bottle of wine(or maby  quality beer)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

*Wellies*



			
				monkeynut said:
			
		

> A Vee Dub T3(preferbly a syncro westy)  a  woman(or maby a sheep)  and a  good  bottle of wine(or maby  quality beer)


U might also need a pair of wellies for the sheep


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> U might also need a pair of wellies for the sheep


this man does not need wellies ha ha


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

*good 1*

Good one Sam


----------



## virgil (Mar 4, 2007)

I used to have one of those...... The Suzuki of course!


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Good one Sam


i do my best to keep you happy xx


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I used to have one of those...... The Suzuki of course!


was that the sheeps name??ha ha


----------



## virgil (Mar 4, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> was that the sheeps name??ha ha




EWE would say that WOOLdn't you!


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> EWE would say that WOOLdn't you!


i said it sheepishly........


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 5, 2007)

Is this the Welsh wildcamping section? (No Offence)


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 5, 2007)

na dyma 'r Saesneg hun,


----------



## virgil (Mar 5, 2007)

*Sense?*



			
				monkeynut said:
			
		

> na dyma 'r Saesneg hun,




A ewigod mo gwna bwyll!


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 5, 2007)

*Foreign Languages*

I have a whole pile of dictionaries from all my travels around the world. Looks like I am going to have to invest in a Welsh one too, so that I can keep up with you guys. Awe well, that's life


----------



## virgil (Mar 5, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> I have a whole pile of dictionaries from all my travels around the world. Looks like I am going to have to invest in a Welsh one too, so that I can keep up with you guys. Awe well, that's life



'r Cymraeg ydy 'n esmwyth ai cei an online chyfieithwr!

I think?


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> A ewigod mo gwna bwyll!


i think these guys have been drinking too much ha ha


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 5, 2007)

Bloody rubbish online  translaters  Ill  stick to  English n Bad Spanish  from now  on


----------



## virgil (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i think these guys have been drinking too much ha ha



bugeila 'i samm.


----------



## virgil (Mar 5, 2007)

Like Big Brother innit Peeps...


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> bugeila 'i samm.


iv just tried the online translator but cant find a good site,which 1 are you using virg or are you really a welsh speaker


----------



## virgil (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> iv just tried the online translator but cant find a good site,which 1 are you using virg or are you really a welsh speaker




I am fluenlg;lf;;zcmxalxmklakfmx,.x;ls in many languages Samm!


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> bugeila 'i samm.


i think you said watch it samm????
oh am i right ..........


----------



## virgil (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i think you said watch it samm????
> oh am i right ..........



Correct! 10/10


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Correct! 10/10


fantastico oh im soooo clever


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 5, 2007)

Here  is  the  one I used  hope  the  link  works 
http://www.tranexp.com:2000/Translate/result.shtml
have  a  go at the welsh one Virgil   they  rarely  make  sence


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

adnabyddais allais dorri i mewn Cymraeg hefyd. fel 'na


----------



## virgil (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> adnabyddais allais dorri i mewn Cymraeg hefyd. fel 'na



I knew I was able break in Welsh also. like ' I do ????


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 5, 2007)

(I knew I was able break in Welsh also. like ' I do)
that  is  it  translated  back


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> adnabyddais allais dorri i mewn Cymraeg hefyd. fel 'na


i


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I knew I was able break in Welsh also. like ' I do ????


ha ha ha WRONG!!!!! THAT SOUNDS BAD.....I SAID "SEE I KNEW I WOULD BE ABLE TO SPEAK WELSH SO THERE"   HONESTLY OH YOU GUYS


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> i


hi hilly how are you?these men are leading me astray on here,god im having some fun tonight ha ha


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> hi hilly how are you?these men are leading me astray on here,god im having some fun tonight ha ha


 awrite sam , how ya doin


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> awrite sam , how ya doin


oh im ok just trying to keep all these guys in check,its hard work keeping one step ahead they give me a run for my money   you will have to help me out x


----------



## knoxy (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm confused do i need to speak welsh to go wild camping or have i missed something.




I don't know what your saying so


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> oh im ok just trying to keep all these guys in check,its hard work keeping one step ahead they give me a run for my money   you will have to help me out x


  i cant speak welsh


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> I'm confused do i need to speak welsh to go wild camping or have i missed something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try this link to translate welsh/english to be honest it doesnt work spot on
but its fun trying 
http://www.tranexp.com:2000/Translate/result.shtml


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> try this link to translate welsh/english to be honest it doesnt work spot on
> but its fun trying
> http://www.tranexp.com:2000/Translate/result.shtml


 i can say leek


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> i cant speak welsh


join the club neither can i we are all cheating check out the link,its funny trying to work out what someone has put,as it doesnt always work spot on.....i know we havnt got anything better to do


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> i can say leek


"cenhinen " this is leek in welsh.........i think x


----------



## knoxy (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> try this link to translate welsh/english to be honest it doesnt work spot on
> but its fun trying
> http://www.tranexp.com:2000/Translate/result.shtml


 
cheers sam see what you mean bit of add libbing needed.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> "cenhinen " this is leek in welsh.........i think x


well done.


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> well done.


why thankyou hillwalker,but seriously though i'd love to speak welsh,you see i live on the welsh border (around a mile away) it wasnt even taught in school,we went to corwen on fri/sat & i must admit i really wanted to join in with the welsh speakers,its a great language


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> well done.


sam,say beef curry +,fried rice portion prawn crackers+and a bag of chips


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> sam,say beef curry +,fried rice portion prawn crackers+and a bag of chips


biff chriba a ffrïedig reis chwtws chan chorgimwch crackers a bag chan naddion


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> biff chriba a ffrïedig reis chwtws chan chorgimwch crackers a bag chan naddion


 is that real.


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> is that real.


for real  check it out http://www.tranexp.com:2000/Translate/result.shtml


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> for real  check it out http://www.tranexp.com:2000/Translate/result.shtml


 how much will the delivery charge be.


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> how much will the delivery charge be.


ha ha ha ha well your in scotland yeah........by my calculations it should be around 260 miles at 40p a mile soooooooo £208 round trip but for you £150 & a few beers ha ha ....note how long it took me to add up before i posted phew maths wasnt my strong point x x


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> ha ha ha ha well your in scotland yeah........by my calculations it should be around 260 miles at 40p a mile soooooooo £208 round trip but for you £150 & a few beers ha ha ....note how long it took me to add up before i posted phew maths wasnt my strong point x x


 i think i'll just get one in  Hamilton it would be cheaper, but it wont taste welsh...hee hee


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> i think i'll just get one in  Hamilton it would be cheaper, but it wont taste welsh...hee hee


too true,nothing beats a bit of welsh ha ha


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> too true,nothing beats a bit of welsh ha ha


it awe depend's wit bit a welsh ur talkin aboot.


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> it awe depend's wit bit a welsh ur talkin aboot.


thats where the imagination kicks in hillwalker,wow welsh lamb madras hmmm


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> thats where the imagination kicks in hillwalker,wow welsh lamb madras hmmm


 is that why they pack the wellies in the van first


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> is that why they pack the wellies in the van first



wellies?how do you know ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> wellies?how do you know ha ha ha ha ha


 that's the first thing i pack...hhee


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

*good talking to you*

ha ha ha     now listen here im shot now and iv gotta go to bed now....    had fun talking to you hillwalker.take care friend talk soon love me


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

oh yeah give them wellies a polish too x x


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> ha ha ha     now listen here im shot now and iv gotta go to bed now....    had fun talking to you hillwalker.take care friend talk soon love me


 goodnite babe..


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> goodnite babe..


nighty night x x x


----------



## snowgoose (Mar 30, 2007)

*camping essentials*

 Apart frae the wee doggy my best mate is a "Hawkins 1.5ltr pressure cooker" cost me £15 on evil bay but it's saved me an awfull lot of gas,depending on ones appeitite just big enough for 2. A good stew 20mins, so I say good old hawkins. And single speyside gravy needs no cooking


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

snowgoose said:
			
		

> Apart frae the wee doggy my best mate is a "Hawkins 1.5ltr pressure cooker" cost me £15 on evil bay but it's saved me an awfull lot of gas,depending on ones appeitite just big enough for 2. A good stew 20mins, so I say good old hawkins. And single speyside gravy needs no cooking


sounds great,i might try one of these,i have a slow cooker ....takes about 8 hours for a stew,i like the idea of one in 20 mins  
we could only use with 240v though yeah??


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 4, 2007)

cas said:
			
		

> I leave mine on at night I have one of those things that change colour if theres any gas fumes or you can get one of those that bleeps.



I lived in a touring caravan for 8 years (Fairhome Goldfinch) (mid 70s to mid 80s) with GAS fridge, GAS waterheater, Carver SB1800 GAS space heater and GAS lights.
Had no problems (and it got down to minus 20c one year).  All gas appliances should have adequate ventilation installed.  Gas will be cut off by flame-failure device if the flame goes out at anytime. Used a 47kg Propane Bottle a month with everything on 24/7


----------

